# Fake seals & bands



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

I've always been curious just how much trouble it would be to fake a box of Cubans. Printing/stealing the bands, stickers and seals has got to be a hassle in and of itself. Well, now I know. You can get anything on the internet.
http://www.justfakes.com/


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I hate that site.

I can't believe that it is still on the net. Someone should shut that CRAP :BS :BS :BS :BS Down !!!!!


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree. I was shocked when I saw it and thought the whole site was fake or maybe a joke but I couldn't find any disclaimers. If nothing else it seems there would be some repercussions for using the Cuban seal.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Scary to think that places like this are in business. I'm just glad that I have some trusted sources to use. Can you imagine if you didn't???? *This should stand as a lesson to both Newbies AND FOG's to beware of WHO you buy from.*

Ron


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Funny, the owner of that domain name also owns serveral cuban cigar sites that are suppose to be legit... Go figure. :c 








Just kidding.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Funny, the owner of that domain name also owns serveral cuban cigar sites that are suppose to be legit... Go figure. :c
> 
> Just kidding.


 :c Ya got me!!!!!!!! :r almost did a domain search until I read the bottom.

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

puffmtd said:


> I've always been curious just how much trouble it would be to fake a box of Cubans. Printing/stealing the bands, stickers and seals has got to be a hassle in and of itself. Well, now I know. You can get anything on the internet.
> http://www.justfakes.com/


This site has been out there for a while now that I recall.
IMHO, this is specifically why you can never truly totally rely on the seals, folded the right way, bands, etc.
You have to go by the whole package:
The look of the box is extremely important as it relates to all the aforementioned things but the look of the box as it relates to the contents is the final "duck" test.

Do the cigars look uniform in size/cut?
Do the cigars look uniform in color?
How do they smell?
Do they look special? That is what ISOMs are so they should darn well look that way.
Lastly, burn baby burn! How do they smoke? Should, for the most part, have that special ISOM initial bite/ting. Are they burning with a darker ash then you are accostomed to seeing in NCs? Are you dying to be done with it only because you know you still have 24 for more in the box that you just can't wait to light up?


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Do the cigars look uniform in size/cut? *Seen it all*
> Do the cigars look uniform in color? *Again, seen it all*
> How do they smell? *Could be crap tobacco from Cuba...*
> Do they look special? That is what ISOMs are so they should darn well look that way. *Cuba is a poor country, nothing is perfect.*
> ...


The only ways to truly know are through *time*, *experience*, and *knowing who they came from*. One thing I have learned over the years is this: If there is question as to the authenticity of a box, then it's not worth the risk.

Boxes, seals, bands, and inserts can all be had for the right price, so putting stock in these for authenticity is pointless.

Not singling you out Blueface, your post was just good to use for an example. I just see folks getting hung up all the time on the way a box looks, when it makes little or no difference.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

cigartexan said:


> I just see folks getting hung up all the time on the way a box looks, when it makes little or no difference.


Probably the best way to sum up what I was trying to say in too many words.


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

As this particular site is run from a Canadian server and sells Canadian customs seals, I tried to complain/report it to the Canadian Customs. Could not find a specific e-mail contact on their whole site, only one general one. Got an automated response telling me to call my local office!!!!!. Any Canadians on board care to chase them up.

In regards to the Cuban seals etc, well with Cuban copyrights TM's being ignored/rode roughshod over by the US/UK and most other governments anybody is free to duplicate these with no penalty. 

One thing I would say is "Dont sell empty Cuban boxes" 

The two things I find most amazing is the crap quality of the vast majority of the counterfitting efforts, and the vast numbers that seem to buy them


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Bad website, great thread.



edit......and now I am a Gorilla.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Lets not forget the sites that sell you cigars and keep the box and bands and inserts, THEN send you a box they make themselves to make shipping easy, THEN ship free, all the time offering very low prices, and I think many of us know a major site like this. WHERE DOES THAT PACKAGING GO????????? And why do their vintage and recent BBFs taste the same?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> and I think many of us know a major site like this.


Hmmm... I don't... but I may be dropping you a PM to find out...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Xmodius said:


> Bad website, great thread.
> 
> edit......and now I am a Gorilla.


Congrats on the gorilla-ness Xm... I too, used to be a gorilla... now, I'm a Turd Burgler... I guess I burgle turds... sweet... :fu ShawnP :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just wanted to add that as has been stated, nothing is a guarantee.
HOWEVER, the "sacrificial lamb" is something I try once in a blue moon if unsure. Something that works for me and perhaps not all know how to do.

Some like to make a whole stick a "sacrificial lamb". I leave that up to you.
I prefer to light it and enjoy it. If any doubt or just to make sure, I wait until I have enjoyed at least two thirds of the cigar. Anywhere from that point on, I get my scissor cutter and cut the ash to shut off the cigar. I then get my very sharp utility knife and perform surgery, and split it right down the middle, just enough to cut through the wrapper and the binder. I then manually unroll the filler.

If you know a good cigar, you will know it from smoking it but boy, cutting it up gives you the final duck test. If you find lots of scrap (known in Cuba as picadura), you probably didn't enjoy it as much (or you if you did, you certainly would have enjoyed the real thing a whole lot more). If you enjoyed it, bet you have whole leaves with no stems to talk about. You should be able to see notable differences in the filler, binder and wrapper as compared to a cheap or fake cigar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

I just returned from Cuba last week. Just to let you guys know the sale of street fakes is alive and well. Had a guy at our hotel buy a load of fakes off the street. The bands and stickers on the boxes all look legit but no hologram . The cigars all look legit too until you try one of course. He gave me a fake Monte A to try and wasn't all that bad. Seemed like a freshly rolled cigar without being pressed, so for him he was happy they smoked and tasted ok so all is good.Prices are up 30% across the board and they ding you for service charge when using a CC.ELs were not hard to find , i brought back a few Mag 50s to try.Anyway, stickers and bands to put on fakes are no problem there is a plentiful supply. Still the only place i buy my smokes because even at 30% more it's still a bargain for us here in the great white north.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I would think if I went to Cuba Iwould definately try the street cigars. They must be like seconds. I woudnt pay a premium for them or hold them in high regards as the regular brands. But for golf cigars and yard gars why not . What can be better than Cuban seconds. Even if they are rolled with left over tobacco.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Lets not forget the sites that sell you cigars and keep the box and bands and inserts, THEN send you a box they make themselves to make shipping easy, THEN ship free, all the time offering very low prices, and I think many of us know a major site like this. WHERE DOES THAT PACKAGING GO????????? And why do their vintage and recent BBFs taste the same?


What are you trying to say OLS???


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> What are you trying to say OLS???


Simply that there is an insider's site that has had few if any complaints about fakes, but where does their packaging go? My guess is that there is as good a chance as not that they sell the packaging to someone who sells it to someone who sells it to someone. I doubt seriously it gets sent back to Havana. I don't use them, but have had firsthand accounts of their cigars, both vintage and not. Again, not a whisper of fakes, but where DOES that packaging go?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Gotcha! I was reading too much into that I guess LOL 

Where does that go anyway?


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

puffmtd said:


> I've always been curious just how much trouble it would be to fake a box of Cubans. Printing/stealing the bands, stickers and seals has got to be a hassle in and of itself. Well, now I know. You can get anything on the internet.
> http://www.justfakes.com/


Yep take those and pair em up with this crap.

Cuba's Famous Brands

Voila cubans for the unwary. Taste like bland nicaraguan filler cigars, like nasty Perdomos. You can spot these because of the taste but also the wrappers don't nearly approximate the delicate rice paper quality of Cuban wrappers.

Anyone knowingly dealing these as authentic would be one sad little monkey.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Made with left over tobacco, is a misnomer.They are made from everything from banana leaves to dismantled cigarrettes.They willl usually let you look at them first so to the trained eye you'll be able to pick them out.If all you want is everyday puffing cigar for cheap you can always get the Relobas, the cigars the regular Cuban buys you can get 25 for around one peso , thats a real peso not the tourist convertable peso.They are rough and ready but are made from real tobacco and arn't that bad.On a par with a Piedra i would say.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

RPB67 said:


> I would think if I went to Cuba Iwould definately try the street cigars. They must be like seconds. I woudnt pay a premium for them or hold them in high regards as the regular brands. But for golf cigars and yard gars why not . What can be better than Cuban seconds. Even if they are rolled with left over tobacco.


As a fairly hardcore cigar nut, I would have to disagree with you on this. It's IMHO, bad form to support cigar counterfeiters. The more you buy, the more they make and push on the unknowing. As someone else pointed out, you never know what's rolled in them damn things either.

Just wanted to mention that, as it the point seems to get lost from time to time.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> I would think if I went to Cuba Iwould definately try the street cigars. They must be like seconds. I woudnt pay a premium for them or hold them in high regards as the regular brands. But for golf cigars and yard gars why not . What can be better than Cuban seconds. Even if they are rolled with left over tobacco.


Feel the same way Rich.... exactly why I am going to try a couple of boxes of MM's next purchase. As long as it has the "twang" or whatever the heck we want to call it is there... I like it. If I can find a MM that taste like a Boli PC or PSD4... I am going to start saving a LOT of money because I care very little how they are made or how well they burn.


----------

